# Blue Star Gas Cooktop, Cleaning Easy?



## castironcook2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Forum posts have brought the Blue Star gas drop-in cooktop to our attention. We're impressed with its performance at sear and simmer tasks and are giving it a seriously heavy flirt. Any input from you Blue Star owners as to ease of clean-up? Maintaining the stainless steel surface? Do those open burners present a greater cleaning challenge?


----------

